# Caiman diet warning !!



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I am here to correct some bad information that is floating about the caiman trade. 

On numerous occasions I have come into contact with caiman owners either online or indirectly through other ways who "know it all" and only do harm to the creatures.

GOLDFISH ARE NOT SUITABLE!! Nor ANY other carp family member!

NOT ONE BIT!! 

Do not buy goldfish to feed to your caiman, and don't give me the "it's what they're supposed to eat" talk.
Some people are feeding their caiman goldfish as the main diet. Just because you see it on youtube or somebody will tell you it's fine doesn't mean you should do it too. I have spoken to 2 separate caiman owners who has had their caiman pass away, after talking to them their diet consisted of primarily goldfish and the odd bit of beefheart and even scrap processed meats like you find in the grocery store. What nonsense.

I said it before and I'll say it again

SOMATOSTATIN is a growth inhibiting hormone in these goldfish and other carp members, this PREVENTS PROPER GROWTH, secondly another chemical in these fish is BOMBESIN, this suppresses appetite so your caiman LOSES APPETITE and thirdly THIAMINAISE IS another thing in these fish that BREAKS DOWN THIAMIN/VITB RANGE VITAMINS, and THIAMIN IS NEEDED for the proper survival of crocodilians, any FROZEN food will have a lack of thiamin too.

So THE OUTCOME is goldfish combined with beef heart that has more than likely been frozen as a diet is a very SLOW KILLER, killing off the animals nerve system, brain functions, appetite, growth rate that leads to death.

Goldfish biochemistry is something that NEVER comes to peoples attention. 

In effect
Google and study the thiaminaise/bombesin/somatostatin content of the fish you wish to buy for the feeding of your caiman, if the fish are frozen ADD vitamins, the freezing process of any food item destroys the cell walls of the vitamins and nutrients of the foods, especially make sure your vitamin b range is in the vitamin dust.

Secondly - it's RED MEAT they should be eating as a main diet. NOT RAW PORK OR PROCESSED OR PRECOOKED FOODS.

Thirdly - STUDY STUDY STUDY 

There's no need to feed goldfish so don't, if it's going to be done regardless of what I've just mentioned I will only state that caiman fed mainly on goldfish have a ticking timer on their lives, what's 2 years compared to 25 years and MUCH MUCH LONGER!! Be a responsible owner and do not fail these creatures to a long healthy life.


I own and keep two Cuviers dwarf caimans, if you want to see YouTube - RJKHOTS's Channel they're in there, the typical growth rate for the first year of this species is 10 to 14" extra from what they were born as 9" so the typical is 19 to 23" for the first year.
My male is 18 months old and 31" measured lastnight on 23/06/2010. 

Now I'm FAR from a know it all but this information is something important that needs to be taken seriously. 

The biggest killer to the animals and this whole world is MAN, through lack of understanding, ignorance and greed, nothing but self preservation. 

To my fellow caiman keepers who have done their studying, I lift my hat to you and praise you for your good work. Especially to those who plan to hand them over to another keeper when you're too old and frail to manage them anymore, because they'll be with you for the rest of you're life and even outlive you.

Regards.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow, you have some awesome snakes in your vids!


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

what size tank you got them two in? they look ace.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Great post.

Stupid question but oh well - ive seen caimen setups with fish in as well, would the caimen eat these fish and if so what fish should people keep in there?


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

They're both in a 125gallon tank or 550liter, 5.5ft x 2ft x 2ft

Caiman are best fed fish like guppies, they're slow, a little fatty, and easy to catch with little trace if at all of thiaminaise and other chemicals mentioned at the start of the thread.

My studies did not exceed guppies, mollies and platy's for using as a "snack only" live feeders. As these fish were the cheapest to buy in bulk of a few hundred I did not study anymore fish biochemistry, however trout make good food too, monkfish and prawns.

Just avoid any carp family member fish like koi orandas goldfish moors and minnows.
The caiman will eat almost ANY fish, the main thing to do is try get more red meat in their bellys than fish.

Thanks for the comment whosthedaddy


----------

